# River Catfish'n Boat



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Whats your suggestion for a boat for Jug lines, or throw lines or just fish'n in the river if you were gonna start lookin for one?

I know thats a big can of worms to open. 

We have a small offshore boat we can and have fished inshore out of if water is deep enough. but, wife busted a rib this last trip pullin in a throw line :-(

But, not wanting to break the bank, but want a boat for the wife and I and 2-3 grand children or maybe another adult could fish out of...

:fish::bluefish:

If someone was asking me what to get for a Center Console for offshore, I could give a couple of good suggestions and where to start look'm, but, inshore river fish'n for a family? im a bit like a fish out of water. Might even want to do pole along floundering out of it too sometime.... 

whats your thoughts and where would you start lookin... new not out of the question, but good used will do. either way, Im gonna probably have to get financ'n from the bank, so it cant be a old one..

Just ask'n...


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I just purchased a new 16ft dbx xpress and had them put a 40 yamaha on it, I take me and my fiance and our two kids or sometimes I take two adults instead it hauls us around fine and has lower sides for running lines and an open floor to move around in easier. Alot of it boils down to preference put I would say definitely go with an all welded boat instead of riveted other than that make sure it's a solid motor that's reliable my last boat was a 1654 alwelded boat with a 25 yamaha and I hauled 3 of us guys and bait tank with lines no issues so it just comes down to what will be more appealing to you good luck and enjoy it









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> I just purchased a new 16ft dbx xpress and had them put a 40 yamaha on it, I take me and my fiance and our two kids or sometimes I take two adults instead it hauls us around fine and has lower sides for running lines and an open floor to move around in easier. Alot of it boils down to preference put I would say definitely go with an all welded boat instead of riveted other than that make sure it's a solid motor that's reliable my last boat was a 1654 alwelded boat with a 25 yamaha and I hauled 3 of us guys and bait tank with lines no issues so it just comes down to what will be more appealing to you good luck and enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. 
nice look'n boat!! May I ask where you bought it?


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Bernies boats and motors in Victoria 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua99ta (Feb 4, 2014)

I love that 16 posted! 

IMO I would go with something like that BUT I would prefer it to be a tunnel hull with a jet. 

I went with a 20ft aluminum center console. Its not a tunnel bc I couldn't find exactly what I was looking for with a tunnel so I ended up going with a lowe. It isn't exactly what I wanted but it was a 3 month build time where seaark was 6-8 months.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> my last boat was a 1654 alwelded boat with a 25 yamaha and I hauled 3 of us guys and bait tank with lines no issues so it just comes down to what will be more appealing to you good luck and enjoy it


What kind of speeds did you see with your last boat?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> I just purchased a new 16ft dbx xpress and had them put a 40 yamaha on it, I take me and my fiance and our two kids or sometimes I take two adults instead it hauls us around fine and has lower sides for running lines and an open floor to move around in easier. Alot of it boils down to preference put I would say definitely go with an all welded boat instead of riveted other than that make sure it's a solid motor that's reliable my last boat was a 1654 alwelded boat with a 25 yamaha and I hauled 3 of us guys and bait tank with lines no issues so it just comes down to what will be more appealing to you good luck and enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride catfish. From all your rod and reel and trot line post I do know that son of a gun will put some fish in it L. Lol


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Last boat would run 27 this one loaded down is at 32.... and yes sir many fish have come thru it won a tournament here in town with it this weekend and it was our first time running hard out of it, great to be able to run back and fourth thru the open floor to help partner pull in fish









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ejj005 (Jan 23, 2017)

I just picked up a 1542 Alumacraft with a 25 hp Yamaha 2 stroke...I pretty much only fish the brazos so a boat you can drag is the ticket. I know a few people that use a 1648 with a 25 hp motor and they do well also. A 48" wide at bottom is about right in my opinion. Guess it depends what water level is like on river you are fishing...reliable motor is #1. Don't want to be scared to go down river in fear of not making it back up!


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

A lot depends on what river you are fishing some are a lot bigger and more swift than others. A flat bottom is fine because you are not normally going to be running into waves of any size. I prefer a tiller just for added room and more precise control. I also want as wide of one as is practical for the stream, for stability. I will also go so far as to tell you a riveted boat is fine. After all they don't weld the wings on airplanes and a riveted boat will have more give and flex and that comes in handy when skirting over logs and running up on sand bars. I will also guarantee you a welded boat will have to be welded up if you keep it very long and use it hard. No one tole me that I've had a few to include Xpress, SeaArk, Monark, Crestliner, Alumaweld. They all had to be welded up every last one of em. I've never owned a BoatRight, Southfork, or Hanko but I do believe they are all top of the line and have never heard of them giving trouble.
For me there is one motor Yamaha, but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Thank you All Fellas!!!

Im really hoping to be able to find me a river catfish'n, throw lin'n and jug'n boat sometime this 2018 year.... 
Grand kids love it... (so do I )


----------

